
Programming the Moist Robot - alexandros
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/programming_the_moist_robot/
======
_Lemon_
"If you wear the jersey of your favorite team, your brain associates the
colors and the logo with the good feelings of watching a game. The rational
part of your brain might tell you that you wear the team jersey because you
look good in those colors, or you support the team."

This reinforces what I've been told about how people buy stuff (from a sales
person). People make their decision first based on emotion then later back
that up with rational thought.

~~~
AndrewDucker
"Man is not a rational animal, he is a rationalizing animal" - Heinlein

------
RyanMcGreal
There was me, that is Alex, and my three droogs, that is Pete, Georgie, and
Dim, and we sat in the Korova Milkbar trying to make up our rassoodocks what
to do with the evening.

------
mkramlich
I was disappointed there was no actual robot in the article.

~~~
eru
I hoped he would be talking about a Moist-von-Lipwig robot.

------
thefool
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1372958>

